# Problem with my mirror cover.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looking for some guidance please and opinions on what has caused the laccor to deteriorate like this. I purchased a pair of aftermarket carbon door mirrors for my M2 and the warranty has now expired so I'm looking to have it re- laccored or so I think. Can this be repaired? And more importantly I'm wondering how this has happened or what could have caused this.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Where were they from SB?
I've seen some Auto ID buyers say they've had issues relating to lacquer but nothing like that.

Knowing how you treat/take care of you P+J I'm not even gonna ask what wash method/products have been used.

That looks like a product failure rather than anything you've done to introduce such a failure.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> Where were they from SB?
> I've seen some Auto ID buyers say they've had issues relating to laquer but nothing like that.
> 
> Knowing how you treat/take care of you P+J I'm not even gonna ask what wash method/products have been used.
> ...


I should have said I bought from Auto ID and wasn't aware of issues relating to lacquer, I bought these over 18 months ago and the problem has steadily got worse, funny thing is the other mirror cover is OK. But can this be repaired?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Good grief mate. That's not good. It looks like the lacquer has simply failed and become brittle at the leading edge of the cover. 

Hopefully some of the bodywork guys will be along to tell you it's no problem to fix!!!

Hope you get sorted, buddy. 

Cooks 

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I should have said I bought from Auto ID and wasn't aware of issrelating to lacquer, I bought these over 18 months ago and the problem has steadily got worse, funny thing is the other mirror cover is OK. But can this be repaired?


Repair wise, I'm not sure of pal but Auto ID I believe were aware of some issues so it might be worth contacting them, especially if one cover is fine.

It definitely points towards a production issue in that case. Hopefully they'll replace it FOC due to one failing, the other not.

Fingers crossed for you pal.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Good grief mate. That's not good. It looks like the lacquer has simply failed and become brittle at the leading edge of the cover.
> 
> Hopefully some of the bodywork guys will be along to tell you it's no problem to fix!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you Nail, I'm sure it's fixable, just waiting for some one to confirm, I just wanted to share this with you guys for your helpful input. Just need that :thumb:up from somebody to give me the go ahead to have it repaired or replaced.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> Repair wise, I'm not sure of pal but Auto ID I believe were aware of some issues so it might be worth contacting them, especially if one cover is fine.
> 
> It definitely points towards a production issue in that case. Hopefully they'll replace it FOC due to one failing, the other not.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you pal.


I can certainly try and get in touch with Auto ID but they're not obliged to replace as it's out of warranty now. If only it can be re- lacquered? Thank you all the same.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I’m sure there was an old thread on here where someone had a carbon bonnet with flaking lacquer and they got it almost back to 100%.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks like the lacquer failed at the edge and possibly had some water ingress, which with the cold weather may have blown it...

As has been suggested, I would def contact the company you bought from to see if the can offer any assistance - if they make them themselves they may even re- lacquer / repair them for you if not replace ?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

It is repairable, but I'd guess it wouldn't match the other side once repaired. 

So in theory you may need to have both covers stripped and re-lacquered. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sicskate said:


> It is repairable, but I'd guess it wouldn't match the other side once repaired.
> 
> So in theory you may need to have both covers stripped and re-lacquered.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


I thought as much Sicskate, I'll leave it until the spring then look at having it repaired.


----------

